# TV show ratings



## mortnme

I would love to know if anyone had a better word for TV show "ratings" than classements.  For example, my sentence is "Pourquoi, pensez-vous, que les *ratings* ont baissé pendant la 3e saison?"  Please and thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gil

les cotes d'écoute...


----------



## mortnme

Merci beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup!!!  Vous m'avez tellement aidé!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

En France on parle d'_audimat_.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ou de taux d'écoute, ce me semble... Non ?


----------



## mortnme

Mais oui!!! Merci beacoup pour vos traductions... vous m'adez tellement vous ne pouvez pas l'imaginer!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Ou de taux d'écoute, ce me semble... Non ?


Si-si,oui-oui.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

les taux d'audience


----------



## Gil

Have we recently contacted you to take part in the BBM ratings? 
Have you ever wondered how TV and Radio stations find out who’s watching or listening? In Canada, they rely on BBM to provide them with the ratings.
Source:  http://www.bbm.ca/en/home.html


Vous a-t-on contacté dernièrement afin de faire partie des cotes d’écoute de Sondages BBM?
Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé comment les stations de télévision et de radio s’y prenaient afin de savoir qui les écoutaient ou les regardaient? Au Canada, elles se fient sur Sondages BBM afin d’obtenir leurs cotes d’écoute.
Source:  http://www.bbm.ca/fr/home.html

Exemples d'emploi de "cote d'écoute"

Version modifiée après avoir pris connaissance de l'imbroglio.  
Désolé.  Vous ne pouviez pas savoir que mes traductions sont parfaites...quand c'est du copier-coller emprunté directement sur Internet et je n'ai même pas pris la peine d'introduire mes erreurs.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

'cotes d'écoutes', though no doubt in general use in French-speaking Canada, is not in common use in France. I for one had _never_ come across that phrase before.


----------



## ninoupticha

j'utiliserais plus taux d'audience comme l'a suggéré jean-michel car taux d'écoute est utilisé plutôt en radio.


----------



## julieb01

Moi je dis plutôt part d'audience ou part de marché


----------



## sophievm

Il y a plein de mots mais il n'y en a qu'un qui soit réellement utilisé (du moins par les journalistes hexagonaux) : c'est "audimat".


----------



## Agnès E.

Le gros problème d'audimat, c'est qu'il s'agit du nom d'une entreprise et, donc, d'un terme qui ne peut s'employer en général.

Voir :

http://www.web-audimat.com/


----------



## sophievm

Agnès, tu es sûre ? Parce que justement le site que tu indiques n'a rien à voir avec les audiences TV alors si le mot est le nom d'une marque, ils ne devraient pas pouvoir l'utiliser... (à moins que je n'aie mal compris ton propos)


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, j'en suis sûre !
Audimat est une entreprise qui permet, grâce à leur boîtier que l'on confie à un échantillon sélectionné de spectateurs, de retracer seconde par seconde ce qu'ils font.
Ils signalent chacun de leur geste (allumer la télévision, changer de chaîne, se lever, sortir de la pièce, préparer le repas, éteindre la télévision, etc.) en entrant un code sur le boîtier, ce qui fait que l'entreprise sait exactement qui fait quoi et quand.
C'est ainsi que les chaînes peuvent connaître intimement la réaction de ces téléspectateurs choisis face à leurs programmes.
Et ça leur coûte très cher...


PS : à vrai dire, je n'ai qu'à peine jeté un oeil sur le site, j'ai peut-être mal choisi ma référence, humhum...


----------



## sophievm

D'accord mais certains noms de marque sont considérés comme "perdus" par les sociétés qui les ont inventés au profit du langage courant (exemple : "walkman"). C'est peut-être le cas du mot audimat ?


----------



## Sev

sophievm said:
			
		

> D'accord mais certains noms de marque sont considérés comme "perdus" par les sociétés qui les ont inventés au profit du langage courant (exemple : "walkman"). C'est peut-être le cas du mot audimat ?


Je pense que ça n'est pas encore tout à fait le cas, mais c'est en cours...dans les dictionnaires en ligne dans lesquels j'ai cherché, soit ça n'existe pas encore, soit ça désigne le boitier en lui-même et pas le taux d'audience.
Donc en résumé c'est entré dans les moeurs journalistiques, tout le monde comprendra si on emploie le terme audimat, mais ça n'est peut-être pas encore officialisé ? Ceux qui ont des dictionnaires papier sous la main peuvent confirmer ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

je crois que ce n'est pas audimat la boîte, c'est médiamétrie non ?


----------



## julieb01

Oui, et il faut aller sur www.mediametrie.fr
Mediametrie est l'unique entreprise qui calcule les audimats. Mais le mot audimat n'a pas de copyright !


----------



## fetchezlavache

je n'ai jamais dit qu'il y en avait un. je ne vois rien de répréhensible à l'utiliser.


----------



## Jabote

Jean-Michel Carrère said:
			
		

> 'cotes d'écoutes', though no doubt in general use in French-speaking Canada, is not in common use in France. I for one had _never_ come across that phrase before.


 
And I for two have never heard "taux d'audience" in France... ;o)))


----------



## Gil

audimat [odimat] n. m.  

• 1981; n. déposé, de audi(mètre) et (auto)mat(ique)   

¨ Audimètre* relié au réseau téléphonique, permettant de mesurer l'audience des diverses chaînes de télévision; système d'évaluation de cette audience. Þ médiamat. — Par ext. L'audience mesurée, elle-même. « Les champions de l'audimat » (L'Express, 1987). Des audimat ou des audimats. 

Source:  Le Petit Robert.

En consultant le dictionnaire, on comprend le sens de ce mot qui me semble inutile au Canada.


----------



## moussamigo

Gil said:
			
		

> Have we recently contacted you to take part in the BBM ratings?
> Have you ever wondered how TV and Radio stations find out who’s watching or listening? In Canada, they rely on BBM to provide them with the ratings.
> 
> Vous a-t-on contacté dernièrement afin de faire partie des cotes d’écoute de Sondages BBM?
> Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé comment les stations de télévision et de radio s’y prenaient afin de savoir qui les écoutaient ou les regardaient? Au Canada, elles se fient sur Sondages BBM afin d’obtenir leurs cotes d’écoute.


 
Avez vous, recemment, contacter pour participer aux sondages BBM sur le taux d'audience?
Vous vous êtes déjà demandé, comment les stations de télévision et de radio font pour connaître leurs auditeurs et téléspectateurs? Au Canada, elles se refèrent aux sondages de BBM.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

And I for two have never heard "taux d'audience" in France... ;o)))

Did you mean in Quebec ? "taux d'audience" gets 127 000 hits on Google.


----------



## timpeac

moussamigo said:
			
		

> Avez vous, recemment, contacter pour participer aux sondages BBM sur le taux d'audience?
> Vous vous êtes déjà demandé, comment les stations de télévision et de radio font pour connaître leurs auditeurs et téléspectateurs? Au Canada, elles se refèrent aux sondages de BBM.


 
Thanks for your version moussamigo. I think there may be a few necessary changes, but I'll leave that to the French native speakers. Just a thought, since I see you're quite new on the forums, but when there have already been a few attempted versions of the original it might be better to amend those points in the versions people have already given that you disagree with, rather than provide a whole new version. Otherwise it's difficult for non-native speakers such as myself to know exactly why you think the versions already given need improving.


----------



## Gil

Jean-Michel Carrère said:
			
		

> And I for two have never heard "taux d'audience" in France... ;o)))
> 
> Did you mean in Quebec ? "taux d'audience" gets 127 000 hits on Google.



Je ne parle pas de "taux d'audience", mais "d'audimat".


----------



## moussamigo

timpeac said:
			
		

> Thanks for your version moussamigo. I think there may be a few necessary changes, but I'll leave that to the French native speakers. Just a thought, since I see you're quite new on the forums, but when there have already been a few attempted versions of the original it might be better to amend those points in the versions people have already given that you disagree with, rather than provide a whole new version. Otherwise it's difficult for non-native speakers such as myself to know exactly why you think the versions already given need improving.


 
I'm not native french speaker, but i'm talking french since was young, i had a french studies. i speak french better than any other.


----------



## fetchezlavache

tim, rest assured that nothing was to be corrected in gil's paragraph...


----------



## moussamigo

salut,

le taux d'audience, comme son nom l'indique, est un pourcentage calculé par rapport à l'ensemble de l'audimat.
l'audimat: c'est l'ensemble des gens qui regardent la télé(par exemple) en une période bien detérminée.
au fond, les deux expressoin signifient la même chose, juste que le premier est un pourcentage et le second est un chiffre.


----------



## moussamigo

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> tim, rest assured that nothing was to be corrected in gil's paragraph...


 
well, i'm not saying that gil's paragraph is wrong, but there are many ways to say things.


----------



## Cath.S.

moussamigo said:
			
		

> I'm not native french speaker, but i'm talking french since was young, i had a french studies. i speak french better than any other.


Sorry, but better than any other what ?


----------



## moussamigo

egueule said:
			
		

> Sorry, but better than any other what ?


I mean that i speak french better than english , arabic or spanish


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> tim, rest assured that nothing was to be corrected in gil's paragraph...


 
 I never said there was...


----------



## fetchezlavache

no, but you wondered why moussamigo hadn't corrected gil post instead of providing his/her own, so i'm letting you know !


----------



## timpeac

moussamigo said:
			
		

> I'm not native french speaker, but i'm talking french since was young, i had a french studies. i speak french better than any other.


 I never said you were a native speaker 

It's obviously just me, but it feels like I've entered the twilight zone this evening.


----------



## Cath.S.

moussamigo said:
			
		

> I mean that i speak french better than english , arabic or spanish


Ah, merci d'avoir précisé, alors il aurait fallu que tu rajoutes_ language_ à la fin de ta phrase. 
Sinon on peut comprendre que tu parles français mieux que quiconque... d'où ma réaction !


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> no, but you wondered why moussamigo hadn't corrected gil post instead of providing his/her own, so i'm letting you know !


 
I didn't wonder why moussamigo hadn't corrected gil's post. I just suggested that when several versions had been given already, and you feel there is something else to add, it is better to amend a version already given.

It is precisely because I thought Gil's version was fine that I made the comment.

Edit - ahh I think I see your misunderstanding. I meant "there may be a few changes necessary _to your version moussamigo_" not to gil's!


----------



## moussamigo

timpeac said:
			
		

> I didn't wonder why moussamigo hadn't corrected gil's post. I just suggested that when several versions had been given already, and you feel there is something else to add, it is better to amend a version already given.
> 
> It is precisely because I thought Gil's version was fine that I made the comment.
> 
> Edit - ahh I think I see your misunderstanding. I meant "there may be a few changes necessary _to your version moussamigo_" not to gil's!


 
i didn't correct the gil's version, i just gave my version.which doesn't mean that i'm right AT 100%


----------



## timpeac

moussamigo said:
			
		

> i didn't correct the gil's version, i just gave my version.which doesn't mean that i'm right AT 100%


 
The twilight zone continues. I never thought you did correct gil's version, in fact I thought you didn't which is why I advised you to correct a version already given.

Excuse me I just need to go and howl at the moon for a while.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> The twilight zone continues. I never thought you did correct gil's version, in fact I thought you didn't which is why I advised you to correct a version already given.


 
Moussamigo, justement Tim te disait qu'à son avis le mieux, lorque des traductions ont déjà été proposées, était d'en reprendre une (celle qu l'on préfère) et d'en modifier des passages si l'on juge que c'est nécessaire. Donc tu aurais été parfaitement en droit de modifier la traduction de Gil à ta guise, et nous comprenons que ce n'est pas ce que tu as fait. 

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion, d'ailleurs, pas du tout une obligation.


----------



## Jabote

Guys, I think this is getting pretty complicated ! I never said this but you said that and then he corrected this and she recorrected that... lol... keeps me laughing reading all these last posts... not laughing at anybody, just laughing... ;o)))



			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> The twilight zone continues. I never thought you did correct gil's version, in fact I thought you didn't which is why I advised you to correct a version already given.
> 
> *Excuse me I just need to go and howl at the moon for a while*.


 
mdr.... poor tim !


----------



## timpeac

Jabote said:
			
		

> Guys, I think this is getting pretty complicated ! I never said this but you said that and then he corrected this and she recorrected that... lol... keeps me laughing reading all these last posts... not laughing at anybody, just laughing... ;o)))
> 
> 
> 
> mdr.... poor tim !


 

aoooooooooooooooooooooh! pant pant! howl!


----------



## moussamigo

egueule said:
			
		

> Moussamigo, justement Tim te disait qu'à son avis le mieux, lorque des traductions ont déjà été proposées, était d'en reprendre une (celle qu l'on préfère) et de'en modifier des passages si l'on juge que c'est nécessaire. Donc tu aurais été parfaitement en droit de modifier la traduction de Gil à ta guise, et nous comprenons que ce n'est pas ce que tu as fait.
> 
> Ce n'est qu'une suggestion, d'ailleurs, pas du tout une obligation.[/QUO
> 
> Je dois reconnaitre que je ne suis pas encore habitué au fonctionnement de ce forum. merci pour le conseil.


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> Have we recently contacted you to take part in the BBM ratings?
> Have you ever wondered how TV and Radio stations find out who’s watching or listening? In Canada, they rely on BBM to provide them with the ratings.
> Source:  http://www.bbm.ca/en/home.html
> 
> 
> Vous a-t-on contacté dernièrement afin de faire partie des cotes d’écoute de Sondages BBM?
> Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé comment les stations de télévision et de radio s’y prenaient afin de savoir qui les écoutaient ou les regardaient? Au Canada, elles se fient sur Sondages BBM afin d’obtenir leurs cotes d’écoute.
> Source:  http://www.bbm.ca/fr/home.html
> 
> Exemples d'emploi de "cote d'écoute"
> 
> Version modifiée après avoir pris connaissance de l'imbroglio.
> Désolé. Vous ne pouviez pas savoir que mes traductions sont parfaites...quand c'est du copier-coller emprunté directement sur Internet et je n'ai même pas pris la peine d'introduire mes erreurs.



Encore une fois, j'ai semé la zizanie... Désolé.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Encore une fois, j'ai semé la zizanie... Désolé.


 
Mais non, pas la zizanie, gil ! En tout cas moi j'ai bien rigolé à lire tout ça et je suis certaine que vous en ferez tous autant si vous relisez tous les posts à la file... ;o)))


----------



## fetchezlavache

oh là là, moussamigo, welcome to the ship of fools !!! j'espère que la douce folie ambiante, ou la folie douce pour être exacte, ne va pas te décourager de revenir parmi nous !!

ma, tim, c'est toi qué jé vois là-bas dans le noir ? tou as fini dé hourler à la loune ?


----------



## Gil

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> oh là là, moussamigo, welcome to the ship of fools !!! j'espère que la douce folie ambiante, ou la folie douce pour être exacte, ne va pas te décourager de revenir parmi nous !!
> 
> ma, tim, c'est toi qué jé vois là-bas dans le noir ? tou as fini dé hourler à la loune ?



MDR Pitié...


----------



## timpeac

Très bien!!


Should it be Fetchez les men in the white coats?


----------



## moussamigo

Gil said:
			
		

> MDR Pitié...


 cool man, la vie est belle, et comme l'a si bien dit un certain(je ne sais plus qui) lus on est de fous , plus on s'amuse. isn't it??


----------



## moussamigo

timpeac said:
			
		

> Très bien!!
> 
> 
> Should it be Fetchez les men in the white coats?


 great! if there is any rule i should know about this forum, je suis toute ouie( how to translate this). my english isn't perfect,  if i make mistakes, then please,correct me.


----------



## Gil

moussamigo said:
			
		

> great! if there is any rule i should know about this forum, je suis toute ouie( how to translate this). my english isn't perfect, if i make mistakes, then please,correct me.



Rule 1  Nous sommes très stricts au sujet des trémas...
Et nous ne nous entendons pas.  Il faut éviter les mots litigieux...


----------



## moussamigo

Gil said:
			
		

> Rule 1  Nous sommes très stricts au sujet des trémas...
> Et nous ne nous entendons pas.  Il faut éviter les mots litigieux...


 ok! je te crois sur parole ;-)


----------



## DDT

ERM...on arrête la chat là?

DDT (l'un des officiers du...bateau des fous  )


----------



## fetchezlavache

ddt, my 'ship of fools' was a pathetic attempt to translate 'la _nef _ des fous'. sorry about the chat.


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> ddt, my 'ship of fools' was a pathetic attempt to translate 'la _nef _des fous'. sorry about the chat.


 
"ship of fools" is fine! We say that. It was a good translation then.


----------



## roger077

An American English footnote:
   Here we usually say *Nielsen ratings*, or simply *Nielsens*:
http://www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/TV/top10/ .  _Neilsen_ must originally have
been a trademark, but I don't see any trademark or copywrite symbols
on the Nielsen Media Research site, http://www.nielsenmedia.com/ .
The fraction of viewers who watch a certain show is called its *share*.


----------



## Cath.S.

roger077 said:
			
		

> An American English footnote:
> Here we usually say *Nielsen ratings*, or simply *Nielsens*:
> http://www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/TV/top10/ . _Neilsen_ must originally have
> been a trademark, but I don't see any trademark or copywrite symbols
> on the Nielsen Media Research site, http://www.nielsenmedia.com/ .
> The fraction of viewers who watch a certain show is called its *share*.


This is interesting, Roger. Thanks for teaching us that word.
Talking about trademarks, see what I found about _audimat_ :
L'audimat est au départ la marque déposée d'une technique pour évaluer l'audience de programmes de télévision. On procédait à l'aide d'un appareil nommé audimètre. L'audimètre s'étant perfectionné, on l'a fait fonctionner automatiquement. Et c'est ce croisement d'audimètre et d'automatique qui a donné audimat. *Audimat est aujourd'hui un mot courant qui s'utilise comme un nom commun*.  
Source : http://www.chilton.com/paq/archive/PAQ-97-202.html
​


----------



## ben1967

The answer to that question is simple. You just have to consult the "Grand dictionnaire terminologique" of the Office de la langue française du Québec. 


The correct expression is : cote d'écoute


----------

